

Get paid what you're worth - siculars
http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Get_Paid_What_You%27re_Worth

======
siculars
I think this is a critical subject for many people here working on consultant
jobs, considering a new job or even frustrated with their current
compensation. I have known many people to undervalue their contribution and
still others who inflate their importance.

My simple rules for happy employment:

Rule number one: Always remember you work for yourself. Your employer has
merely rented your time to complete a task. Time has long passed when an
individual could be secure in a lifelong working relationship with a
corporation. Get everything you can from your employeer through fair
negotiation upfront before you enter into agreement. Do not be afraid to ask.
Squeaky hinges get oil.

Rule number two: You are worth as much as someone is willing to pay you - no
more, no less. Every single conversation regarding compensation should be
considered a negotiation. There are no hard and fast rules, only guidelines
and suggestions.

Rule number three: Never, ever, take the first offer. Sleep on it.

Of course, the best employer is you. If you can be your own boss - do it by
all means necessary. If you are not at that point yet, that is what rule
number one is for. Own what you do for an employer as your own. That way you
are the boss every day.

EDIT: had to repost, bad url. thanks to orborde for the heads up.

------
megamark16
I really enjoyed this article, although I like to use Indeed.com's salary
trending tool to get an idea of what jobs are being posted at, although it's
such an average that I think there's probably a bit of disparity there.

Thanks for the post.

